

China’s Newest Stealth Fighter Takes Flight - velodrome
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/10/china-stealth-first-flight/

======
kijiki
Looks like it (like the j-20) still has traditional nozzles in back. Not so
stealthy from behind.

Good way to sneak up on an AWACS over the strait though. Who cares if you get
whacked by escorts on the way back?

~~~
greedo
AWACS, P8's, tankers. Lots of HVTs that wouldn't stand a chance against a fast
stealth interceptor with decent missiles.

------
adastra
Don't put it past the Chinese to put out something for show without actually
having the functional equipment under the hood. Stealth is hard -- sensors
have the potential to leak radiation, communications can be picked up on, etc.
Just because the Chinese have something flying that looks stealth doesn't mean
they're any closer than we thought they were.

~~~
colmvp
Exactly. If there are two things the Chinese aren't good at, it's science and
engineering.

~~~
Volpe
... Take your racism somewhere else.

Or provide some empirical data that proves that your not just an ignorant
racist.

EDIT (in light of response): My apologies if this is indeed sarcasm. No need
to take that somewhere else, instead I can take my 'complete lack of
understanding sarcasm' somewhere else. :)

~~~
viggity
I think he was being sarcastic.

------
jorts
Perhaps it's a function of its stealth capabilities, but that sure looks
really similar to an F-22 (<http://tinyurl.com/bambe72>).

~~~
seanmcdirmid
There was some drama about China possibly obtaining US stealth technology
during Yugoslavia. There is an even more crazy conspiracy theory going on that
this is why we bombed their embassy.

~~~
est
It's not conspiracy theory, BUAA professor claim they have got pieces from
F-117

<http://jpk.buaa.edu.cn/2007jpk/bjsjpk/fjztsj/jxlx/jxlx.htm>

11m35s

at BUAA that piece in question is in public display

[http://www.hobbyshanghai.com.cn/data/attachment/forum/201205...](http://www.hobbyshanghai.com.cn/data/attachment/forum/201205/05/144546svqbiwggkicxepsp.jpg)

~~~
kaka2
第1個鏈接不能打開啊！

------
buddhaofdoubt
Time to start naming stealth spaceships. I vote "X-B Respect for Elders" for
the next test flight.

